# Keeping Things Clean



## Silver

Hi all

Just wanted to find out what you do to keep your vaping equipment clean and generally keep things from becoming sticky. 

I find my hands often get a bit sticky after i've been vaping for a while or just filling tanks. I often have to go wash my hands. I'm always typing on the computer and on my tablet and phone's touchscreen, so this can sometimes be a problem. 

My desk where i do my vaping stuff also gets a bit sticky from time to time. I suspect it has more to do with my Twisp devices which sometimes leak small bits out the mouthpiece (from condensation). Sometimes vaping them, my hand and fingers can get a bit sticky. The Protanks dont really give me this problem. 

Curious to know what you use for general cleanliness

For me its as follows:
- disposable roller towel folded over 4 layers thick. This is what i use as a base when cleaning my equipment or just filling tanks. 
- i use normal 1 ply toilet paper for general wiping and cleaning. Its cheap and i suppose it works fine
- for cleaning difficult parts in a tank (eg near the o rings on the Protank 2) i use one of those flattish ties you use to neaten up cables. I put some toilet paper on the end and get it into the difficult to reach areas

I think i can improve in this area and was wondering what others are using and what techniques you have found to keep your 'vaping area' clean and not sticky

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

I always have a box of facial tissues at hand for filling juice bottles or changing juices. And some waterless sanitiser for juice contaminated hands. The Reo I just toss in a hot water bath and stack on the rack to dry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

@Silver1 

Hi, I dont know any thing about the protank 2. But i do know about the twisp.

I normally rinse it after filling it 2 to 3 times. I take the whole thing apart and just dump it in
clear water. Then dry it of with tissue paper, with a paper towel as a base to work on.

The coil don't get washed so often as this takes away the absorbency.

Don't know how much this helps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

@Rowan Francis gave us a very good suggestion when he was here yesterday - he mentioned using pipe cleaners.

I always have a box of tissues at my desk so I wipe as I spill


----------



## CraftyZA

I have 2 large jars filled with vodka. one is for coils, and the other is for other stuff. after 2 or 3 fills, i would drop a coil in one jar, and leave it there for a couple of weeks, and swirl it every now and then.
Tanks, I generally only leave in the other jar for a few seconds. Drop them in, swirl it, then remove and dry with carlton kitchen towels.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RevnLucky7

Wet wipes for me. I use it on everything. Even my mods. 

Since I no longer use things like protanks and cartos and things of the sort I find my life to be a lot less messier with less things lying around. 

Sent from the Millennium Falcon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Matthee said:


> I always have a box of facial tissues at hand for filling juice bottles or changing juices. And some waterless sanitiser for juice contaminated hands. The Reo I just toss in a hot water bath and stack on the rack to dry.



Waterless sanitiser is a great idea, thanks. Why didnt i think of that?

Love the way you toss the Reo in the bath and stack it to dry. Ah, thats why one needs at least two

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

annemarievdh said:


> @Silver1
> 
> Hi, I dont know any thing about the protank 2. But i do know about the twisp.
> 
> I normally rinse it after filling it 2 to 3 times. I take the whole thing apart and just dump it in
> clear water. Then dry it of with tissue paper, with a paper towel as a base to work on.
> 
> The coil don't get washed so often as this takes away the absorbency.
> 
> Don't know how much this helps



Thanks Annemarie. I dont actually rinse mine, just clean them out with toilet paper  but it takes me a while, so i will start rinsing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Stroodlepuff said:


> @Rowan Francis gave us a very good suggestion when he was here yesterday - he mentioned using pipe cleaners.
> 
> I always have a box of tissues at my desk so I wipe as I spill



Thanks for sharing the pipe cleaner idea. I will ask next time im near the tobacconist


----------



## Silver

CraftyZA said:


> I have 2 large jars filled with vodka. one is for coils, and the other is for other stuff. after 2 or 3 fills, i would drop a coil in one jar, and leave it there for a couple of weeks, and swirl it every now and then.
> Tanks, I generally only leave in the other jar for a few seconds. Drop them in, swirl it, then remove and dry with carlton kitchen towels.



Crafty, i love your vodka plan! What vodka do you use and where do you get it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

RevnLucky7 said:


> Wet wipes for me. I use it on everything. Even my mods.
> 
> Since I no longer use things like protanks and cartos and things of the sort I find my life to be a lot less messier with less things lying around.
> 
> Sent from the Millennium Falcon



Thanks Rev. Wet wipes are also something i haven't thought of. I suppose it works better than dry towelling when things are sticky. I will try


----------



## Rowan Francis

Ok , so my pipe cleaner idea is out there , for the rest of the cleaning clearo's - wash first with hot water under the tap then everything gets dumped in a cup of vodka , swished around and dried with toilet paper . I use the pipe cleaners to get into those hard to reach places , as well as ear buds ..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Vodka works really well to get rid of clinging flavours. I use 95%, self-distilled, but we also have a shop in Piketberg selling 95% vodka. My juice bottles get soaked in that for a day or two, then rinsed with hot water. Normal 43% vodka (any brand!) should also do the job.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RevnLucky7

For stainless tube mods, use tootpaste and a tooth brush for thread cleaning. Obviously avoid the outside not to scratch it unless you're polishing your mods. 

I don't polish just yet as I'm not sure what it does to engraving. I've been meaning to do a write-up on keeping connectors clean as I very recently had a rude awakening to what performance drop you can suffer from dirty or more importantly tarnished brass connectors. 

This is something I have not really seen discussed on this forum and plays a very big role in how all ecigs perform. Anyway, more on this later. 

Dunk mech mods in water. Grab a toothbrush and toothpaste and scrub everything that doesn't catch the eye once it is assembled for all you're worth. 

Next get them contacts to shine and clean your battery connectors. 

You'll be surprised what this can do for your vaping experience. 

Sent from Mars

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## CraftyZA

Matthee said:


> Vodka works really well to get rid of clinging flavours. I use 95%, self-distilled, but we also have a shop in Piketberg selling 95% vodka. My juice bottles get soaked in that for a day or two, then rinsed with hot water. Normal 43% vodka (any brand!) should also do the job.


I've used Smirnoff. Had your sample bottles in there for about 3 days. 
I would not mind getting my hands on a brass "kettle" Unfortunatly, they seem to be ridiculously expensive for something that essentially heats, and distill liquid.


----------



## Andre

CraftyZA said:


> I've used Smirnoff. Had your sample bottles in there for about 3 days.
> I would not mind getting my hands on a brass "kettle" Unfortunatly, they seem to be ridiculously expensive for something that essentially heats, and distill liquid.


Yes, they are much too expensive. I imported a stainless steel one for less than half the price about 6 years ago. Can do potstill as well column distillation.


----------



## Rob Fisher

CraftyZA said:


> I have 2 large jars filled with vodka. one is for coils, and the other is for other stuff. after 2 or 3 fills, i would drop a coil in one jar, and leave it there for a couple of weeks, and swirl it every now and then.



Wow every 2 or 3 fills... that actually makes sense... I guess I need to work out what my favorite device combo is and buy more coils!


----------



## BhavZ

Would it be ok to soak the coils and tanks in surgical spirits for about the same time as the vodka method and then rinse it in hot water to clean out the surgical spirits?


----------



## Rob Fisher

BhavZ said:


> Would it be ok to soak the coils and tanks in surgical spirits for about the same time as the vodka method and then rinse it in hot water to clean out the surgical spirits?



Good question... it may be cheaper than Vodka... that reminds me... I have to go to the Liquor Store to get more cleaning fluid for my Vaping equipment!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

Rowan Francis said:


> Ok , so my pipe cleaner idea is out there , for the rest of the cleaning clearo's - wash first with hot water under the tap then everything gets dumped in a cup of vodka , swished around and dried with toilet paper . I use the pipe cleaners to get into those hard to reach places , as well as ear buds ..



Pipe cleaners added to shopping list.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

BhavZ said:


> Would it be ok to soak the coils and tanks in surgical spirits for about the same time as the vodka method and then rinse it in hot water to clean out the surgical spirits?


I would not. Normally it contains methanol, which is highly toxic even in small amounts, castor oil and other unmentionables.


----------



## BhavZ

Guess I shall have to buy a bottle of Vodka then, dont know how much of it is going to be used for cleaning tanks though

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Derick

I'm not someone that uses anything but water to clean my gear (all the ingredients in juice is water soluble), but why don't you guys go buy some alcohol form the pharmacy? Dilute with 60% water and you pretty much have vodka


----------



## Tom

Derick said:


> I'm not someone that uses anything but water to clean my gear (all the ingredients in juice is water soluble), but why don't you guys go buy some alcohol form the pharmacy? Dilute with 60% water and you pretty much have vodka


like wise, a good rinse works well for me


----------



## Rowan Francis

a bottle of cheap vodka is R80 for 750ml , everything else is more for less !!


----------



## Derick

Rowan Francis said:


> a bottle of cheap vodka is R80 for 750ml , everything else is more for less !!


Dischem rubbing alcohol is R39.95 for 500ml - dilute 60% and you have just over a liter


----------



## Rowan Francis

@Derick - i stand corrected .. thanks


----------



## Derick

Hmm, sorry I think my post might have come across a bit... kurt - sorry not intended that way 

I'm sitting here vaping and having a few whiskeys, in a very good mood, so all good intentions, promise

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

I stand corrected but the recommendation is pure grain alcohol so Ethyl alcohol. Rubbing alcohol is only for topical use wouldn't want that near my mouth or lungs. I think its Isopropyl. Will ask my dad he's a chemist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Rubbing alcohol = surgical spirits.


----------



## Derick

Matthee said:


> Rubbing alcohol = surgical spirits.


Really?

Ok well, don't use it then  Vodka all the way I guess


----------



## Silver

I think the benefit of using Vodka that @CraftyZA is not telling us, is that if he needs a tot before cleaning his coils - it's close at hand


----------



## Derick

Silver1 said:


> I think the benefit of using Vodka that @CraftyZA is not telling us, is that if he needs a tot before cleaning his coils - it's close at hand



That's the problem I would have with using vodka - it would never see my vape gear and be finished way before my coils need a clean


----------



## BhavZ

At the moment I use surgical spirits just to clean the outside of my drip tips as they tend to get dirty from all the lip action i give it (mainly with the metal tips, no issue with plastic tips).


----------



## Rowan Francis

Derick said:


> Hmm, sorry I think my post might have come across a bit... kurt - sorry not intended that way
> 
> I'm sitting here vaping and having a few whiskeys, in a very good mood, so all good intentions, promise


no kurt-ness recieved , just learning , i am still getting used to shopping in joburg ,,,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

mPT2 cleaning time!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979

Silver said:


> i use normal 1 ply toilet paper for general wiping and cleaning. Its cheap and i suppose it works fine
> - for cleaning difficult parts in a tank (eg near the o rings on the Protank 2) i use one of those flattish ties you use to neaten up cables. I put some toilet paper on the end and get it into the difficult to reach areas


.
.
Just came across this thread when I did a google search on how to clean coils. I think the cable ties idea is great. I was struggling to clean and dry out my little EVOD1 and this should do the trick.
.
Everything I've read so far says that isopropyl alcohol is the way to go - the purer, the better (99%). Surgical spirits/rubbing alcohol, etc., is NOT suitable for this as it contains oils.
.
Here is the info I have gathered on how to clean coils - please note that I am not an expert, I am only making a summary of everything I've read up.
.
Pour some Isopropyl alcohol in a glass jar with a lid, e.g., a clean peanut butter or mayonnaise bottle. Then soak your coils, replace the lid, gently swirl the contents and let it stand for 10-15 minutes, occasionally swirling it gently.
Remove the coils and place on roller towel. Seal your glass jar so that the alcohol does not evaporate or you can simply throw it away. Wipe the excess off the outside of the coil (although it evaporates very quickly).
.
Now the real important stuff. You CANNOT use the coil immediately because the cotton is still full of alcohol. Place in a warm, airy place (not in sunlight) for 48 hours to allow the cotton to dry and then you are good to go.
.
Just a few words of caution :
1. Isopropyl alcohol is flammable and evaporates fast.
2. Use only in a well ventilated area - do NOT inhale excessively.
3. Do NOT DRINK and keep away from children
.
Just my 2c worth. I have NOT tried it personally yet. Tell me if there's another way to save on buying coils.
.
.
*EDIT*.
*Try 70% on an old coil first since it may damage plastics.*
.
.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g

The most diffict part is finding a source for ISO Propyl alcohol.


----------



## ddk1979

Sprint said:


> The most diffict part is finding a source for ISO Propyl alcohol.


.
.
Apparently you can buy at your local pharmacy or at DisChem/Clicks - not sure if they stock the stuff or can order for you.
.
.


----------



## Silver

Thanks @ddk1979
Interesting. I know @johan has mentioned isopropyl alcohol many times but i have not gotten any yet
I use rubbing alcohol on some earbuds to clean certain portions of my Reos. Hope its okay and that the oils are not going to cause any problems. But the Reos are still fine... Maybe its more applicable to cleaning the tanks...

Wow, this is an old thread. Blast from the past.


----------



## ddk1979

Silver said:


> Wow, this is an old thread. Blast from the past


.
.
Yeah, I noticed the date of the last post and wondered whether I should post or not.
.
Perhaps someone with some isopropyl laying around can try this out and let us know whether it works, and how well.
.
.


----------



## PsyCLown

For what it is worth, pharmacies stock isoprop alcohol (AKA rubbing alcohol).
I purchase from Dischem and see it there all the time. I'd personally try avoid the "Winter Green" version but worst case I am sure it will be fine.

Curious to see if it works to clean coils.


----------



## SAVaper

I soak my coils in Vodka. Normal not flavored. Then rinse with water. Not sure if it is a good idea but that is what I do.


----------



## Andre

SAVaper said:


> I soak my coils in Vodka. Normal not flavored. Then rinse with water. Not sure if it is a good idea but that is what I do.


Many do that, no problem.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

I wrap new coils. Super clean. I havent ever cleaned gunky coils they get binned.


----------



## ddk1979

Lord Vetinari said:


> I wrap new coils. Super clean. I havent ever cleaned gunky coils they get binned.


.
.
I don't understand, what do you wrap them with and how do you do it ?
.
.


----------



## SAVaper

ddk1979 said:


> .
> .
> I don't understand, what do you wrap them with and how do you do it ? Or are you just pulling our legs ?
> .
> .



He means he makes his coils on a RBA. Never cleans them. When they are finished he chucks them away and build a new one.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> Thanks @ddk1979
> Interesting. I know @johan has mentioned isopropyl alcohol many times but i have not gotten any yet
> I use rubbing alcohol on some earbuds to clean certain portions of my Reos. Hope its okay and that the oils are not going to cause any problems. But the Reos are still fine... Maybe its more applicable to cleaning the tanks...
> 
> Wow, this is an old thread. Blast from the past.



They are one and the same (rubbing alcohol = isopropyl alcohol):

*Rubbing alcohol* refers to either *isopropyl alcohol* (propan-2-ol) or ethanol based liquids, or the comparable British Pharmacopoeia defined surgical spirit, with *isopropyl alcohol* products being the most widely available. They are liquids used primarily as a topical antiseptic.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

ddk1979 said:


> .
> .
> I don't understand, what do you wrap them with and how do you do it ? Or are you just pulling our legs ?
> .
> .


Yes I use RBA and RTA... saves a helluva lot on coils. You can find youtube tutorials on re winding stock coils too if you are interested. I watched one but never tried it I really should for fun... the old Melo coils came apart easily...


----------



## ddk1979

SAVaper said:


> He means he makes his coils on a RBA. Never cleans them. When they are finished he chucks them away and build a new one.


.
.
Aaaaah. So everyone just found out that I'm a noobie. Thanks for clearing that up.
.
.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## korn1

So I used some Isopropyl Alcohol to clean a coil (I just swirled it a bit-emptied and patted dry with a paper towel). Now must I really wait 48 hours? I want to use this coil tonight


----------



## KimVapeDashian

korn1 said:


> So I used some Isopropyl Alcohol to clean a coil (I just swirled it a bit-emptied and patted dry with a paper towel). Now must I really wait 48 hours? I want to use this coil tonight



You are the captain of your own ship 

48 hours is pretty long though, 6 hours should honestly be okay.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979

korn1 said:


> So I used some Isopropyl Alcohol to clean a coil (I just swirled it a bit-emptied and patted dry with a paper towel). Now must I really wait 48 hours? I want to use this coil tonight


.
.
Can only tell you what I would do, I cannot tell you what you must do.
.
I would place in a warm spot, perhaps in a car that's standing in the sun, but with the coil out of direct sunlight, with the windows slightly open to allow the fumes to vent.
.
Yes, alcohol evaporates fast, but the material inside needs more time. So, I'd at least leave it for a few hours - better safe than sorry.
.
Please let us know how it vapes after going thru at least 1ml of juice.
.
Happy vaping.
.
BTW, remember I said that it was a summary of what I have read, not what I've done myself - I'm a noobie.
.


----------



## Frikkie6000

Some baby wet wipes work for everything. Sticky mod, sticky tank, spilled juice etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown

korn1 said:


> So I used some Isopropyl Alcohol to clean a coil (I just swirled it a bit-emptied and patted dry with a paper towel). Now must I really wait 48 hours? I want to use this coil tonight



If you are impatient and end up vaping some IPA, please let us know what it is like 
I am sure you will be fine, I'd personally place it infront of a heater (ones which blow hot air) and let it dry for a bit. The alcohol will evap quickly (especially if you used 90%) and if it is still a bit damp, chances are it is just the water from the alcohol but I am sure that will be dry within an hour infront of a heater.


----------



## ddk1979

.
@korn1 - We are waiting to hear how it worked.
.
Please let us know.
.


----------



## Henx

I honestly feel its easier to just wrap new coils, but then again I don't have those complicated coils that are worth saving.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## korn1

ddk1979 said:


> .
> @korn1 - We are waiting to hear how it worked.
> .
> Please let us know.
> .



Ummm no I waited two hours and tried. Tasted like inhaling cancer 0_O

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Henx

korn1 said:


> Ummm no I waited two hours and tried. Tasted like inhaling cancer 0_O


Something tells me that is not a good taste at all! lol


----------



## ddk1979

korn1 said:


> Ummm no I waited two hours and tried. Tasted like inhaling cancer 0_O


.
.
I eventually tried cleaning a couple of coils myself. Soaked them in some vodka overnight (do not have isopropyl alcohol) and gave them some gentle swirls now and then. Then rinsed them off with very hot water (boiled some water in the kettle then let it cool down a little).
Allowed it to dry for 2 days and then put it back in - working great FOR ME.
.
.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------

